# Warum / Wieso



## Tino_no

Hi, what's the diference between "wieso" and "warum", I think both mean "why", isn't that right?


----------



## elroy

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Hi, what's the diference between "wieso" and "warum", I think both mean "why", isn't that right?


 
"Wieso" means "how so" and expresses astonishment, incredulity, skepticism, or disbelief.

"Warum" is simply "why" - it is more neutral.

In Spanish:

warum - por qué
wieso - cómo que


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Wieso" means "how so" and expresses astonishment, incredulity, skepticism, or disbelief.
> 
> "Warum" is simply "why" - it is more neutral.
> 
> In Spanish:
> 
> warum - por qué
> wieso - cómo que


 
Not necessarily; they're very often totally interchangeable.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Not necessarily; they're very often totally interchangeable.


 
Such statements are not useful without examples. 

My answer was a very general one.  I'm sure there are conceivable situations in which one could use one or the other.  Nevertheless, I do think that there is a slight difference in connotation - and, more relevant to the original question, there are times when using one is *not* appropriate.  Making the distinction is useful in the interest of avoiding an awkward situation in which one uses a less advisable version.  In situations in which they're interchangeable, using either one presents no problem - by definition.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

elroy said:
			
		

> In Spanish:
> 
> warum - por qué
> *wieso - cómo que*


 
Hm, ich finde das keine gute Übersetzung. 
Wieso, warum und weshalb bedeuten das Gleiche im Spanischen: *por qué*, aber es gibt einen Unterschied, eine Nuance, zwischen den deutschen Wörtern. 

Den Unterschied hab ich bisher, ehrlich gesagt, nicht völlig begriffen, aber ich wurde in Deutschland oft korrigiert, wenn ich "warum" sagte (man sagte mir einfach "wieso!"  ). Deswegen neige ich im Moment dazu, "wieso" zu sagen. 

Ich fände gut, wenn ihr eure Erklärungen mit Beispielen ergänzt. Bitte .


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hm, ich finde das keine gute Übersetzung.
> Wieso, warum und weshalb bedeuten das Gleiche im Spanischen: *por qué*, aber es gibt einen Unterschied, eine Nuance, zwischen den deutschen Wörtern.
> 
> Den Unterschied hab ich bisher, ehrlich gesagt, nicht völlig begriffen, aber ich wurde in Deutschland oft korrigiert, wenn ich "warum" sagte (man sagte mir einfach "wieso!"  ). Deswegen neige ich im Moment dazu, "wieso" zu sagen.
> 
> Ich fände gut, wenn ihr eure Erklärungen mit Beispielen ergänzt. Bitte .


 
Man soll nicht nicht so viel "warum" fragen, es klingt halt etwas unsittlich, zu familiär. Mit "weshalb" oder "wieso" ist man immer besser bedient.


----------



## Jana337

Echt? Ich hab immer gedacht, "wieso" sei in bisschen unhöflich, weil man da seine Gefühle  zur Schau stellt.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Echt? Ich hab immer gedacht, "wieso" sei in bisschen unhöflich, weil man da seine Gefühle  zur Schau stellt.
> 
> Jana


 
Das weiß nicht hundertprozentig, aber ich denke mal, dass es nur mit dem Wörtchen "hä" so richtig an Bedeutung gewinnt:

"Hä, wieso?" ... das ist sehr "rude" und man sollte es nie sagen.
"Hä, warum?" ... hiermit tut man sehr unwisssend, man begibt sich fast auf ein niedrigeres Niveau, wage ich zu behaupten.
"Weshalb denn?" ... das ist schön! 

Ich bin gespannt, was die anderen Muttersprachler dazu anzubieten haben. Vielleicht stelle ich hier einfach  unbegründete Thesen in den Raum*? 

*ich glaube, dass es das Idiom "unbegründete Thesen in den Raum stellen" gibt, aber ich lasse es mal lieber von anderen auf Richtigkeit überprüfen.


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hm, ich finde das keine gute Übersetzung.
> Wieso, warum und weshalb bedeuten das Gleiche im Spanischen: *por qué*, aber es gibt einen Unterschied, eine Nuance, zwischen den deutschen Wörtern.
> 
> Den Unterschied hab ich bisher, ehrlich gesagt, nicht völlig begriffen, aber ich wurde in Deutschland oft korrigiert, wenn ich "warum" sagte (man sagte mir einfach "wieso!"  ). Deswegen neige ich im Moment dazu, "wieso" zu sagen.
> 
> Ich fände gut, wenn ihr eure Erklärungen mit Beispielen ergänzt. Bitte .


 
Hier ein Beispiel:

-Wieso kommst du immer so spät an?  Du wohnst doch ganz in der Nähe!
_[die Person ist nicht wütend, sondern einfach nur neugierig]_

-¿Cómo es que siempre llegas tarde?  ¡Si vives muy cerquita!

Na ja, man könnte zwar auch "por qué" in dem Falle sagen, aber ich finde "cómo que" irgendwie passender.  Falls ich mich irre, bitte sag mir Bescheid.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> -Wieso kommst du immer so spät an? Du wohnst doch ganz in der Nähe!
> _[die Person ist nicht wütend, sondern einfach nur neugierig]_
> 
> -¿Cómo es que siempre llegas tarde? ¡Si vives muy cerquita!
> 
> Na ja, man könnte zwar auch "por qué" in dem Falle sagen, aber ich finde "cómo que" irgendwie passender. Falls ich mich irre, sag mir *bitte* Bescheid.


 
Hier würden sowohl "warum" als auch "wieso" und "weshalb" passen. Es gibt auch noch "weswegen", "wodurch" (hat eine leicht abweichende bedeutung), "aus welchem Grunde", etc.


----------



## Fonεtiks

elroy said:
			
		

> In Spanish:
> 
> warum - por qué
> wieso - cómo que


 
I think in Spanish is "cómo así"


----------



## elroy

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> I think in Spanish is "cómo así"


 
That's correct if you are translating "Wieso?" on its own.

As part of a sentence, "cómo (es) que..." seems to be more fitting.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> -Wieso kommst du immer so spät an? Du wohnst doch ganz in der Nähe!
> _[die Person ist nicht wütend, sondern einfach nur neugierig]_
> 
> -¿Cómo es que siempre llegas tarde? ¡Si vives muy cerquita!
> 
> Na ja, man könnte zwar auch "por qué" in dem Falle sagen, aber ich finde "cómo que" irgendwie passender. Falls ich mich irre, bitte sag mir Bescheid.


I only have a comment about German. In my experience, judging from what friends write to me, "warum" and "wieso" are used pretty much interchangeably. This is only my experience, but I would say it's more like:

How come?
Why?

I would say those two things, in English, are going to change more from the context they are in than from the words themselves.

Just my opinion. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I only have a comment about German. In my experience, judging from what friends write to me, "warum" and "wieso" are used pretty much interchangeably. This is only my experience, but I would say it's more like:
> 
> How come?
> Why?
> 
> I would say those two things, in English, are going to change more from the context they are in than from the words themselves.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Gaer


 
I completely agree with you.

Wouldn't you say that _how come? _and _why? _can have different connotations, though?


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> I completely agree with you.
> 
> Wouldn't you say that _how come? _and _why? _can have different connotations, though?


Jein. Not without many examples. What I mean is that I'm sure they CAN have different connotations, but trying to narrow them down would be very, very difficult, because you have to consider body language, tone of voice, many things, and in writing you need context to supply that. It may even vary regionally.

Then you have to wonder about which one is more informal, more conversational, and so on. It would be really hard. I think some things—and this is one of the, in my opion—are so hard to pin down that it's best just to rely on feel and not overanalyse. Or over-analyze. Yikes, I've been reading too much BE lately. 

Gaer


----------



## Fonεtiks

elroy said:
			
		

> That's correct if you are translating "Wieso?" on its own.
> 
> As part of a sentence, "cómo (es) que..." seems to be more fitting.


 
Yes, it sounds OK, but there's still a difference, for instance: "cómo es que no tienes dinero?" (surprise) is not the same as "cómo así no tienes dinero?" (explanation)


----------



## timpeac

gaer said:
			
		

> I only have a comment about German. In my experience, judging from what friends write to me, "warum" and "wieso" are used pretty much interchangeably. This is only my experience, but I would say it's more like:
> 
> How come?
> Why?
> 
> I would say those two things, in English, are going to change more from the context they are in than from the words themselves.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Gaer


 
Grrrr, I thought I was going to have something original to say in the German forum then!!   Yes, I was going to say - if you know English distinctions then "wieso" is probably like "how come" rather than "why" which are sometimes, but not always interchangeable.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I only have a comment about German. In my experience, judging from what friends write to me, "warum" and "wieso" are used pretty much interchangeably. This is only my experience, but I would say it's more like:
> 
> How come?
> Why?
> 
> I would say those two things, in English, are going to change more from the context they are in than from the words themselves.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Gaer


 
Don't forget we also use "Wieso" and "Warum" etc. for "How so?".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Meine Meinung zur spanischen Übersetzung:

Ich finde "cómo es que" (das "es" ist unentbehrlich, denn "cómo que" hat eine andere Bedeutung) keine gute Übersetzung für "wieso", weil es sehr oft einfach die Bedeutung von *wie *hat. 

Z.B.

_¿Cómo es que se hacen estos ejercicos de mate? _("*Wie *werden diese Matheaufgaben gemacht?" und nicht "*Wieso *werden...")

"Como así" ist wohl eine gute Übersetzung für ein allein stehendes "wieso" (hier sagt man aber "cómo así" niemals, man sagt einfach *por qué*.)

Ein Rat für Spanischlernende: Übersetzt "wieso" als "por qué". Das ist immer ein sicheres Wort  .

EDIT: Ups, "por qué" sind zwei Wörter...


----------



## eno2

I came here looking for 'Wieso' because on a German language learning site I saw 'Wieso ist es so klein?' translated as : 'why is it so small?'. I do not say that's incorrect. But I would have translated it as 'What (or how) do you mean it's that small?'. And that's correct too...



jorge_val_ribera said:


> Ein Rat für Spanischlernende: Übersetzt "wieso" als "por qué". *Das ist immer ein sicheres Wor*t  .



Glaub ich nicht..

#2 





elroy said:


> "Wieso" means "how so" and expresses astonishment, incredulity, skepticism, or disbelief.
> wieso - cómo que


I'm fully with elroy here in many instances. I wouldn't say though that 'wieso' can't be used as 'porque', but it's certainly
not interchangable.


----------



## berndf

If you have to construct a difference between _wieso_ and _warum_  then I would say _wieso_ is mostly used when asking for a final reason while the base meaning of _warum_ is to ask for a causal reason. Apart from this difference in focus the two words have the same meaning.

_Warum_ can be used as an expression of astonishment quite in the same way as _wieso_.


----------



## eno2

To me it's a question of connotations and I'm not alone here in rejecting or doubting the mere interchangeability. For one thing the tone of the sentence I gave could be one of rebuttal, instead of merely asking for a reason (final or not) or a cause, which you couldn't (so easily) do introducing the sentence with 'warum'. But those are thin lines and finally, given your confirmation of the almost- interchangeability, I can simply forget about the so called 'wieso/warum' problem...That's one less...


----------



## berndf

eno2 said:


> But those are thin lines and finally, given your confirmation of the almost- interchangeability, I can simply forget about the so called 'wieso/warum' problem...That's one less...




There is indeed a small difference in tone. But the emphasis is on _small_. It can safely be ignored without running the danger of committing a fault pas.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> There is indeed a small difference in tone. But the emphasis is on _small_. It can safely be ignored without running the danger of committing a fault pas.



I would even say  a very small difference!


> wieso
> warum
> a)
> leitet einen direkten Fragesatz ein
> _Wieso / [warum] hat er (denn) davon nichts erzählt?
> Wieso/ [warum] soll ich das tun?
> Wieso / [warum] wisst ihr davon noch nichts?_


----------



## anahiseri

wieso, weshalb, warum -  Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm. (im deutschen Fernsehen in den 60er Jahren)
Für mich sind die drei Wörter gleichbedeutend.

Auf Spanisch gibt's nur eins: ¿por qué?


----------



## eno2

Cómo que has been mentioned in this thread. (Elroy)

Wieso in Dutch: Hoezo. In English: How so.


----------



## anahiseri

cómo que = how so, how come

= wie kommt es, dass . .  (?)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> -Wieso kommst du immer so spät an? Du wohnst doch ganz in der Nähe!
> _[die Person ist nicht wütend, sondern einfach nur neugierig]_
> -¿Cómo es que siempre llegas tarde? ¡Si vives muy cerquita!
> Na ja, man könnte zwar auch "por qué" in dem Falle sagen, aber ich finde "cómo que" irgendwie passender. Falls ich mich irre, bitte sag mir Bescheid.


Wer "cómo que" meint, sollte mit


anahiseri said:


> = wie kommt es, dass . . (?)



übersetzen.


elroy said:


> "Wieso" means "how so" and expresses astonishment, incredulity, skepticism, or disbelief.


"Wieso?" drückt nicht (nur) Staunen, Neugier, ....  aus, oder zumindest nicht mehr als "Warum?".


----------



## Frieder

Warum einigen wir uns nicht darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso gleichbedeutend sind? (rhetorische Frage)

Wieso einigen wir uns nicht darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso gleichbedeutend sind? (erstgemeinte Frage, die eine Antwort erwartet)

Weshalb einigen wir uns nicht darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso gleichbedeutend sind? (kann beides bedeuten)

Das gilt aber nur für _genau diese _Fragestellung. In anderen Zusammenhängen kann es anders sein. Ich entscheide mich jeweils ad hoc für eines der drei.

Einigen wir uns also darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso im Grunde genommen gleichbedeutend sind.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Einigen wir uns also darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso im Grunde genommen gleichbedeutend sind.


Warum / Wieso / Weshalb nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Einigen wir uns also darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso im Grunde genommen gleichbedeutend sind.


----------



## anahiseri

Frieder said:


> Einigen wir uns also darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso im Grunde genommen gleichbedeutend sind.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Einigen wir uns also darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso im Grunde genommen gleichbedeutend sind.


Ja, im Grunde genommen  Was dein konkretes Beispiel angeht würde ich aber sagen: da gibt es tatsächlich eine unterschiedliche Konnotation:


Frieder said:


> Warum einigen wir uns nicht darauf, dass die Fragewörter warum, weshalb und wieso gleichbedeutend sind? (rhetorische Frage)


Ja, das kann auch ein Vorschlag sein und keine Frage. Ich würde, falls ich zustimme, nur mit „Warum nicht?“ antworten. Die anderen beiden Möglichkeiten fände ich in diesem Kontext merkwürdig:


Demiurg said:


> Warum / Wieso / Weshalb nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde, falls ich zustimme, nur mit „Warum nicht?“ antworten. Die anderen beiden Möglichkeiten fände ich in diesem Kontext merkwürdig:
> "Warum / Wieso / Weshalb nicht."


Seltsam, ich halte zumindest  "Wieso nicht?" (mit Betonung auf "nicht")  in diesem Zusammenhang für absolut idiomatisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> (mit Betonung auf "nicht")


Ah, gut, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ich war von einer Betonung auf „Wieso“ ausgegangen.

Trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass die Variante mit ›wieso‹ deutlich seltener auftreten dürfte als die mit ›warum‹.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, die drei Wörter sind nicht völlig austauschbar, und sie bedeuten nicht völlig das Gleiche, obwohl sie im Prinzip das Gleiche bedeuten. Warum ist das so?

Warum - neutraler Stil, formaler Stil, meist Frage nach Ursache. Im wissenschaftlichen Bereich fragt man eher "Warum" als "Wieso?". "Weshalb" ist eher möglich.

Weshalb - neutraler Stil, formaler Stil, meist Frage nach Ziel. Da die Frage nach "Endursachen" (Teleologie) erledigt ist, wird es oft subjektiver gebraucht.

Wieso - oft emotionaler Stil, Frage nach subjektiven Ursachen oder Zielen. Wieso machst du das?

"Weshalb" und "wieso" können fast immer durch "warum" ersetzt werden, der umgekehrte Fall - dafür würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.
Ein (trivialer) Fall wo das Ersetzen nicht möglich ist: "Warum? Weshalb? Wieso?"


----------



## Perseas

Wahrscheinlich ist ihre Häufigkeit in der Sprache ein weiteres bemerkenswertes Element. Ich nehme an, dass "warum" am häufigsten vorkommt und dann die anderen kommen.
Meinem Eindruck nach kommt "wieso" ziemlich oft in deutsch-sprachigen TV-Filmen vor (und zwar bei Gesprächen in Alltagssituationen).
Als Nicht-Muttersprachler (ich nehme an, dass dies auch alle N-M betrifft) wurde mir das "warum" als erstes beigebracht. Ich lernte "wieso" und "weshalb" Jahre später.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> ... Meinem Eindruck nach kommt "wieso" ziemlich oft in deutsch-sprachigen TV-Filmen vor (und zwar bei Gesprächen in Alltagssituationen). ...



Ja, das denke ich auch, Gespräche in Alltagssituationen.
Oft klingt es vorwurfsvoll: Wieso hast du ... (Wieso hast du das gemacht? Wieso hast du das noch nicht gemacht?) Es klingt emotionaler als mit "warum", man kann es aber durch "warum" ersetzen, wobei ein Teil der Emotionalität verloren geht. "Wieso" fragt hier eher nach Motiven als nach objektiven Gründen.


----------

